# trẻ bị nấm da đầu



## thanhhk7 (17/10/19)

*Nấm Da Đầu Ở Trẻ Em*
Bệnh nấm da đầu là bệnh thường gặp ở trẻ  từ 2 tuổi trở xuống do sức đề kháng của trẻ thường yếu, hàng rào bảo vệ da cũng chưa hoàn thiện.Bệnh xuất hiện vào mùa mưa và thời tiết ẩm ướt trong năm.Bệnh không chỉ gây cho trẻ bị ngứa da đầu, khó chịu, ảnh hưởng đến da đầu của trẻ mà còn dẫn đến các hiện tượng trẻ quấy khóc, biếng ăn, suy nhược cơ thể.

*Nguyên nhân gây nấm da đầu ở trẻ em*
Bệnh nấm da đầu là bệnh nấm da phát sinh ở da đầu, chân tóc bệnh  thường là do những nguyên nhân gây bệnh sau đây.
  Do vi sinh vật phát triển thành ký sinh trùng xâm nhập vào da đầu dần dần tiến vào chân tóc gây gãy rụng tóc.
  Do bị lây từ người lớn trong nhà và khi đi học ở trường, lớp, do tiếp xúc trực tiếp với vùng da của người bị bệnh nấm da đầu.
  Do sử dụng chung chăn, lược, quần áo, khăn mặt và các vận dụng cá nhân khác cũng có nguy cơ bị lây lan.
  Do lây lan từ động vật sang người: Nếu bé thường xuyên vuốt ve, chơi đùa với thú cưng như: Chó, mèo, thỏ, dê, ngựa… thì rất dễ bị nhiễm nấm từ chúng.

*Triệu chứng của bệnh nấm da đầu ở trẻ em*
  Da đầu của trẻ xuất hiện các ban nhỏ hình vòng và có vảy ở vùng tóc đã rụng hoặc chỉ ở trên da đầu.
  Ban phát triển to dần.
  Ban có các chấm đen nhỏ nơi tóc đã bị cắt đi.
  Ngoài ra, da của bé cũng có thể có các mụn mủ nhỏ kết thành từng mảng phồng rộp, dạng tổ ong.
  Vùng da đầu nhiễm nấm bị sưng mềm hoặc gây đau cho trẻ.

*Biến chứng của nấm da đầu ở trẻ em*
  Bé có thể bị nhiễm trùng nếu gãi đến mức chảy máu ở khu vực bị ngứa. Vì vậy, bạn hãy cắt móng tay cho bé và quan sát bé cẩn thận.
  Trong một số trường hợp, bệnh nấm da đầu có thể gây một dạng viêm da đầu do nguyên nhân vi nấm ngoài da gây ra phản ứng quá mẫn qua trung gian tế bào T. Da đầu xuất hiện những ảng viêm nhô cao vài cm, có mủ, đau, có hạch viêm, thường không trở nặng và không để nhiều sẹo như những bệnh nấm khác. Có hạch vệ tinh, bệnh có thể do bôi corticoid kéo dài trên thương tổn chuẩn đoán nhầm lúc đầu.

*Cách điều trị nấm đầu ở trẻ*
Thông thường, điều trị nấm da đầu ở trẻ em có 2 dạng thuốc là: Thuốc uống và dầu gội đầu.
Thuốc chống nấm dạng uống có thể được sử dụng để điều trị nấm da đầu ở trẻ em. Các loại thuốc thường được kê đơn nhất bao gồm griseofulvin, nizoral, terbinafine.Trẻ  có thể cần phải điều trị một trong các loại thuốc này trong vòng sáu tuần hoặc nhiều hơn.
Bên cạnh đó bố mẹ gội đầu cho trẻ loại dầu gội có thành phần trị nấm để loại bỏ các bào tử nấm và ngăn chặn sự lây nhiễm cho người khác hoặc đến các khu vực khác của da đầu hoặc các phần khác trên cơ thể trẻ.

*Biện pháp phòng và điều trị nấm da đầu ở trẻ*
Nấm da đầu ở trẻ là một trong những bệnh ngoài da gây ra nhiều khó chịu cho trẻ.Bên cạnh việc điều trị bằng thuốc thì chăm sóc trẻ đúng cách khi bị bệnh cũng giúp bé nhanh khỏi bệnh hơn.
  Dùng khăn, mũ để đội nhằm hạn chế lây lan nấm da đầu.
  Hạn chế để trẻ gãi lên da đầu vì có thể gây trầy da, xây xát, làm cho những vùng da bị nấm ảnh hưởng xấu hơn.
  Thường xuyên vệ sinh da đầu cho bé để giữ vệ sinh da đầu sạch sẽ, hạn chế nguy cơ lây nhiễm nấm da đầu.
  Trong thời gian bị nấm da đầu không dùng chung các vật dụng cá nhân để tránh lây lan nấm da đầu cho những người xung quanh, đặc biệt là lược chải tóc, mũ (nón), khăn, áo,…


----------



## thanhhk7 (17/10/19)

các bạn tham khảo thêm các nguyên nhân khác khiến bé bị ngứa đầu


----------

